# Colorado laws/requirements



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello all. I have a question about the yellow lights. Are they required when not plowing if you are on city streets? I plan on driving to work with my plow on when it snows. I will only be plowing my own driveway when I return home at night. I just need to find out if it is required to have one when in transit. Thanks Chris.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it is not a State requirement, but specific counties or towns may have such an ordinance. I rarely see a pick-up with a plow just driving down the road with a warning lignt on in Jefferson or Park county at least. Check with yours.


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ask a CHP at a donut shop (just kidding). Doubtful, most would only require a warning device if the vehicle was not able to travel at a reasonable speed as to create a hazard to traffic flow. Example- farm tractors on certain roads (state highways). A phone call to city hall or if you're rural the county courthouse will answer for sure. Or the dunut shop.


----------



## maccrazy2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. I never see anyone with them flashing while in transit I was just curious if there was some law requiring you to have one when a plow is mounted. I called the police station and asked and got no good answer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Most states only require a flashing light when you are engaged in snowplowing/removal from city streets.

You do not need to use one while plowing your own drive, a lot. or just driving around with your plow on.

Most folks run them for a piece of mind/safety while plowing their accounts.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

SnoFarmer;500219 said:


> Most states only require a flashing light when you are engaged in snowplowing/removal from city streets.
> 
> You do not need to use one while plowing your own drive, a lot. or just driving around with your plow on.
> 
> Most folks run them for a piece of mind/safety while plowing their accounts.


ya peace of mind cause nobody eles in the world cares that ur working they just go about being pains in the butt. if i leave my LED strobes on and forget about them i am like y r people so far back at like traffic lights or driving down the street. i am like opps. i have a rotater too but i dont use it that much if i can avoid it its bright and sucks some good amps.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah The Led Lights Are Nice They Are So Bright And They Are Brighter The Further Away You Are


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

In CT. you are supposed to have a permit .. I don't and don't know any one who has one. Never been bugged.


----------



## flynnster1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm just getting into plowing this year with a Ponderosa Steak house lot and about 10 driveways. I'm wondering what the best sander/salter is to get. I'm considering the Snow Ex but I want the best one to get so I'm not spending all day unpugging the thing. I will probably use about 10% salt to 90% sand mix. I think a smaller unit will be all I need now. Any ideas anyone? Thanks


----------



## E Condit (Dec 30, 2004)

Greetings all ...

I saw rjfetz1's post about needing a permit in CT. Is this for commercial, residential, or just to have the plow on the roads?

Everett Condit


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

For you CT people, you do not need one, but can have one.

Old article from this site:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=18734

CT DMV info:
http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=810&q=319694


----------

